# Pre-bed meals?



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Would be grateful if everyone could post up what they have as their pre-bed meals, or the last meal of the day.

Currently I have 60g of whey with peanut butter but I'm trying to cut back on whey powder now as I'm going through it very quick (3 shakes a day).

I was hoping someone could recommend a solid meal for me. Preferably not cottage cheese though as I literally have to force it down me lol.

Cheers.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

I like scrambled eggs, quick to make and easy to get down.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dig said:


> I like scrambled eggs, quick to make and easy to get down.


Beat me to it mate.....

3 x eggs scrambled on wholemeal toast is bob on IMO


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Steak and veg


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok thanks for reply's so far. Might just ram some eggs down me


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

You tried quark bulk? its niceee :thumb:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Steak and veg


is that a pre-bed meal?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I genreally have some greek yoghurt, maybe with a bit of oats mixed in or a protein shake, but thats just me. can't hack that cottage cheese... ergh lol


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Beat me to it mate.....
> 
> 3 x eggs scrambled on wholemeal toast is bob on IMO


This is my breakfast, lol. How many slices of toast? 1 or 2?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> You tried quark bulk? its niceee :thumb:


No I haven't mate, what is it? Isn't it just like cottage cheese?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Just used my egg boiler for the first time so it's boiled eggs for me!


----------



## big_joe (Oct 2, 2008)

One tub of quark, 1 scoop of whey and a spoon of peanut butter all mixed up. Lovely low carb pre-bed snack!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Just used my egg boiler for the first time so it's boiled eggs for me!


Snap! Here's the one I recently got off Amazon!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-Boiler-capacity-Silver-ZX642/dp/B0016J1VNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294616230&sr=8-1

Awesome for easy cooking, still have to take the shell off though :sad:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> No I haven't mate, what is it? Isn't it just like cottage cheese?


Hmm imo its like fromage frais with no flavour. I get a 250g tub for 70p from sainsburys. Add a sprinkle of whey to flavour or a yohgurt :thumb: just experiment.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Porridge with mushed banana and 1 scoop of tasteless whey.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Snap! Here's the one I recently got off Amazon!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wahl-Boiler-capacity-Silver-ZX642/dp/B0016J1VNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294616230&sr=8-1
> 
> Awesome for easy cooking, still have to take the shell off though :sad:


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faringdon-10cm-Stainless-Steel-Topper/dp/B0000BVEOF/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1294616551&sr=1-1

Always a plan brother


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Hmm imo its like fromage frais with no flavour. I get a 250g tub for 70p from sainsburys. Add a sprinkle of whey to flavour or a yohgurt :thumb: just experiment.


Awesome mate, will be buying! Thanks


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Awesome mate, will be buying! Thanks


I usually get about 7 tubs at a time :lol: get sum strange looks when you go to the counter. Think its 32g protein in a tub so i add 2 spoonfuls of p/b it gets you upto 40ish. No carbs either :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If i want to grow fast then have a mass shake before bed Boditronics Mass Attack Evo (complex carbs blend)


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faringdon-10cm-Stainless-Steel-Topper/dp/B0000BVEOF/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1294616551&sr=1-1
> 
> Always a plan brother


Ah thanks buddy.


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

4 eggs also i have half tin of coconut milk


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

Glass of milk with a my protein MPMAX cookie - delicious!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I put 6 whole eggs into jug and add a pot of cottage cheese, whisk together and microwave for 3 minutes, serve with a bit of pepper and splash of tabasco...And then a shot of GH...


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Just before I go to bed I have 4 slabs of rump steak, 4 slices of bread and a protein shake.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 200g cottage cheese, 4g olive oil, 7g ground flax, and a teaspoon PB and/or tahini. Add to a bowl and stir add a splash of milk, eat!


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Another big quark fan here! 1 tub of Sainsbo quark, milk, PNB, scoop of flavoured whey....blend!

Always wondered how the quark business stays afloat...UK-M members should earn double Nectar points....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

another scrambelled eggs convert here but i also work my way through packets of breaded chicken goujons on a weekend.


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Yep, scrambled eggs and two slices of wholemeal toast for me.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Tin of beans with 4 scrambled eggs thrown in.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so bought some quark and I'm sorry to say but it's vile :lol:

BUT, I'm gonna try mixing it with some peanut butter and honey, should be nice and sweet then


----------



## Addoctor Magnus (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, quark ain't the best on it's own straight outa the tub! Crush up two artificial sweetners and mix them in...can *almost* convince yourself you're eating vanilla ice-cream...


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I always try to get a proper meal of meat like chicken breast with some nuts or whey and nuts...


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Casein protein or cottage cheese.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm very impressed to see people having heavy meals before bed, I couldn't sleep if I do that. For me it have to be casein shake, cottage cheese or peanut butter


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

cottage cheese and protein shake always good


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

tuna and spring onion salad thingy (low carb/ no carbs as i'm dieting right now - NOTE: i would never have this when bulking or offseason but it tastes nice and is easy on stomach)

1 tin of tuna in brine

2 tbsp of light mayo

2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil

bunch of spring onions (4-5) chopped up into tiny pieces

mix all up in a bowl

NOTE: the extra virgin olive oil and mayo contents (2tbsp) are designed for my daily fat intake and needs. Would maybe cut them down to 1tbsp if you are having lots of fats earlier in the day etc. But adjust portion sizes as you require.

actually look forward to it when i'm dieting.


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

piece of fish or some duck eggs on a bed of spinach or some fatty bits of meat. a good mix of fats & protein... or tub of quark with some grounded flax seeds & a scoop of protein.


----------

